# When doing low carb, is a fiber supplement a good idea?



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

I was wondering if when doing atkins or south beach, if a fiber supplement such as psyllium husks are a good idea? Will they make the diet or losses more substantial? Also, how much per day is a good dose to take (mg wise)?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Psyllium husks are great, they expand 50-60 times in the colon and as long as there are no sugar/simple carbs then this is a good idea.

Most of your fiber comes from your fruits and vegetables so restricting these will also restrict your fiber intake.

There are 2 kinds of fiber, soluable and non soluable. Soluable fiber like the fiber in apples will lower cholesterol.

Non soluable fiber helps clean the intestines and colon out. Doing this will help absorption of vitamins and minerals in your foods.

Best time to take the psyllium is on a empty stomach. You will have to drink lots of water too as if you dont psyllium can actually cause a blockage.

Start smaller doses then work your way up.

Fiber is good as if you take it with a carb it will slow down the absorption and give you more stable blood sugar levels.

But beings that you are on Atkins then dont take in to many carbs. But you could use some fiber but just be carefull on the ones you choose as they do have flavorings that contain carbs and you are trying to minimise them at this point.

Citricell contains carbs.

But psyllium by itself does not.

I take bran fiber myself, but psyllium dose is like 1 teaspoon in a 8-12 oz. glass of water.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good post Hackskii. You do need fiber on the Atkins diet. You can still eat the veggies that are low on the glysimic chart. They are all high in fiber if you want to go the more natural route. Here is a link of the glysimic index.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1412


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

actually, I have the psyllium husks capsules. They are 500 mg each, and the bottle says to take 4-8 per day. How many pills a day would be optimum? Im taking 4 right now and have no clue if I should be taking in more


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah great knowledge Hackskii!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Start slow. I had a friend that took a bunch of those caps and did not drink alot of water and he did not go to the bathroom for a few days. It can give you problems. Start slow and let them clean you out slowly.

You will be able to up the dose later.

Follow the instructions on the bottle carefully. Drink at least as much water as it recomends or even more.

You will be fine and I do like the psyllium. It will give you foot long turds and hardly no wiping

Sorry for the visual guys but I do like that stuff. It is good for detoxing too.


----------



## Ramair57 (Jun 7, 2004)

right now, at four capsules a day, I am taking in2 grams of fiber (500 mg each); this doesnt seem like alot to me. Any idea how much I should aim for thru supplementation?


----------



## sherrylouz (Nov 17, 2009)

Eat fruits and vegetables rich in fibers, vitamins and antioxidants. They fill up your stomach fast and are also low in calories and help to keep your calorie count low.

______________

high fiber

skin cream

best cure for constipation


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

sherrylouz said:


> Eat fruits and vegetables rich in fibers, vitamins and antioxidants. They fill up your stomach fast and are also low in calories and help to keep your calorie count low.
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...


Impressive actually.

What about Protein?


----------

